# Discipline, area training



## Tyns (Sep 20, 2016)

I did a bit of searching in the forum and couldn't really see anything specific to my question, so hopefully I'm good to ask it .

I posted my introduction awhile back but have only had a little time to be involved here. Morpheus and I are getting along famously. We just had his first bath this last week after he was asking for it, and we generally enjoy each others time together. There's really only one area we disagree on and I'm trying to figure the best way for him to see my way on it.

Most of his out-of-cage time is spent at night, either on top of his cage, or with me at my computer. Naturally I have a bunch of cables, and he's already started to chew through a couple of those. I plan to get some cable protectors so I don't have to worry about that part. If anyone has any good recommendations for protectors, I would appreciate the suggestions.

With that resolved soon, the only thing we argue about is which things should be on my keyboard, my fingers or him. It doesn't seem to matter how many times I gently shoo him off, while he angrily screeches on about how I'm oppressing him, he always finds his way back on.

I've heard bad things about toes getting caught between keys, and I really don't want his waste messing up my keyboard. Is there a good way to train a cockatiel that they shouldn't be somewhere? Beyond ushering him off, I usually give him a stern little no, but I don't think he recognizes that as a negative part of it.

Any thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I just keep shooing Jaid off the keyboard. Granted, this computer is getting older, but it's covered in tiel dust and has 3 keys missing. It's taken a beating. I still nudge him off though when he starts acting like he's going to go for the keys. Most of the time, he'll just watch me, or maybe sit along the side, but the second he reaches for a key, I kick him off. It's just association, but he's a stubborn poop and still does it despite me making him move. Some learn it's not something they should be doing, but my guy likes to push his nose into everything


----------



## Tyns (Sep 20, 2016)

lol, okay then. I guess we'll just keep up with this game and hope he learns. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can try having something more interesting than the keys around. Some people will make toy necklaces to wear and that can distract him so he's chewing on that and not your keyboard.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

The best method for me is to offer him my arm. As he finds me irresistible  he usually drops whatever he is doing when I offer him my arm and just jumps on it.


----------



## Tyns (Sep 20, 2016)

He has some other toys and things he can play with and he enjoys time on my shoulder and arms. Just something about the keyboard! Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

My cockatiels generally leave my keyboard alone once I shoo them off a couple times, but my Eclectus is extremely persistent (and quite a deal larger), and I just got a new laptop a couple weeks ago so I want to keep it nice and bird-free for as long as I can. I find that giving him stuff to play with helps a great deal. He'll try his luck every now and then, but I just redirect his attention to something else, something of his own, that he can chew to his hearts content.

It works very much the same way as redirecting puppies when they start chewing (done this soooo many times). Taking the item off them and giving them something of their own, or taking the item off them and then immediately showing them their own toy box, teaches them that chewing is OK, but only their own stuff.

Birds, like dogs, chew anything and everything and we'll never change that instinctive behaviour, but giving them lots of things of their own to chew makes dealing with it a lot easier.
They do get bored easily so providing lots of different materials and textures etc is a must. Find some bird friendly branches and flowers etc, bird friendly woods, toys made from different materials. Making foraging toys is a hit, too. Once your bird figures out the basics of foraging (this can take a little time with some birds), the possibilities are endless.


----------

